# 3 panels one duplex



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Key word here is 'taps'.

Brush up on your tap rules.

A couple things come to mind however. Why would a duplex require a 200 a house panel?

Also, why is an apprentice doing this type of job? Are you doing this yourself, or are you under the watchful care of someone more experienced?


----------



## hubertyb00 (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks. I was kinda thinking taps, but wasn't sure. I am doing this work for my uncle who owns this duplex, he has a retired engineer living next door, but I don't know if he knows electrical at all. I dont understand the 200 amp panels. with these tiny units he can easily just use 100a panels, I going to try to talk him down. Again, thanks for the help.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

To find these answers you should be working with the electrician that pulled the permit. Is there anyone supervising/training you?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

hubertyb00 said:


> .........I am doing this work for my uncle who owns this duplex, he has a retired engineer living next door, but I don't know if he knows electrical at all. .......


This has 'train wreck' written all over it.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Train wreck with an explosive toxic fuel leak with mass casualties and regional evacuation, during a hurricane induced earthquake.
It may also not end well.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

drsparky said:


> .........It may also not end well.


Of course not. FEMA will get involved.


Sorry, huberty, but it appears you're well out of your element here. I'd suggest getting someone more experienced (read: licensed) to lend you a hand. I'm not saying you're incapable, or stupid.... just a fish out of water.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Most counties/ cities I work in would make you have engineered drawings for this situation. If you're not 100% sure how to calculate it,,,,,,,don't do it.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

drsparky said:


> Train wreck with an explosive toxic fuel leak with mass casualties and regional evacuation, during a hurricane induced earthquake.
> It may also not end well.


 Tell us how you really feel.:laughing:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Are you saying there will be 3 services on this duplex? If so are the grouped? I can understand 2 services, but why are there 3?


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Of course not. FEMA will get involved.
> 
> 
> Sorry, huberty, but it appears you're well out of your element here. I'd suggest getting someone more experienced (read: licensed) to lend you a hand. I'm not saying you're incapable, or stupid.... just a fish out of water.


i got my FEMA check....thanks for paying taxes 480!!!!


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Key word here is 'taps'.
> 
> Brush up on your tap rules.


Which tap rules apply to the supply side of the service disconnect?


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

No *taps*, :whistling2:da ta da, da ta da


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Of course not. FEMA will get involved.
> 
> 
> Sorry, huberty, but it appears you're well out of your element here. I'd suggest getting someone more experienced (read: licensed) to lend you a hand. I'm not saying you're incapable, or stupid.... just a fish out of water.


I agree, call an electrician.


----------



## enosez (Apr 1, 2008)

william1978 said:


> Are you saying there will be 3 services on this duplex? If so are the grouped? I can understand 2 services, but why are there 3?


1. 1st floor tenant?
2. 2nd floor tenant?
3. landlord meter for common areas???????


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

enosez said:


> 3. landlord meter for common areas???????


 I've never seen a duplex that has common area that needs it own service.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

william1978 said:


> I've never seen a duplex that has common area that needs it own service.


me either...


----------



## jack103x (May 17, 2009)

Maybe its a grow house!!!


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

enosez said:


> 1. 1st floor tenant?
> 2. 2nd floor tenant?
> 3. landlord meter for common areas???????


 
My only question is why would you need a 200 amp service for common area? I think this job needs to be re-designed before it goes awary


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

ive done duplexes that have a seperate house meter so the landlord can have exterior lights on if the tenants dont pay their bills - it was not 200 amp however


----------

